# pedigree chum dried puppy food ?



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

hi, im picking my beautiful little girl up on saturday, she is being fed pedigree chum dried puppy food by the breeder and she looks like shes doing really well on it, does anyone know if this is a good food or should i change it, ?


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

I don't know about the food she's on at the moment but I will be changing my puppy to natural instinct raw diet. I have started feeding my cats on it and it's marvellous. Hope all goes well on Saturday. I still have a couple of weeks to wait yet x


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

ive read alot about the raw food on here it does sound good but i dont think im quite ready for that just yet, bit of a wimp lol,


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

think I am going to use natural instinct as well


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We feed Lady innova puppy, but will likely be switching to the canadian version of NI


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

pedigree and bakers to most dogs is like smarties(before they took the adatives out of the blue ones) too kids 

we have a dog in just now that is hyper all the time the first thing we ask is what are they fed on and for the hyper dogs 9 out of 10 will say bakers or ped, thenk about how many colours are in the food (bakers being the worst) think how many aditives are needed, also for some reason morse dogs on Ped tend to do yelow or green poos very strange. 

however some dogs thrive on it and have no issues.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

i had heard about bakers but heard nothing about pedigree, do u know of a good dried food i could use and is it ok to change her food while shes still so young ?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

JWB is ment to be good but owned by the same company as Ped Origen is being raved about on here i have also heard people talking about aplaws dog food. burns is also ment to be good aswell


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

thanks kendal, and its ok to change her at 8 weeks ?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my two youngest were changes onto raw the day after they came home at 8 week, you tend to find most pups wont realy eat properly they first day or two as its alot to take in new home etc


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Changing Poppy over to Applaws,and Rosie wil be on it from the start. Tried Poppy on it last year when I got a free sample and she loved it but I could not find a local stockist, but now the local Pets at home stock it. If I could have found a stockist for Origen I would have given it a try. 
With dog food you do get what you pay for, and I dont eat rubish so why should my dog.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

We have just weaned our first litter onto Orijen puppy. It is the only dry complete kibble food that I know of (I think the same company makes Orijen and Acana actually) that is for all intense and purposes Natural Instinct or BARF type diet in a dry complete food form. Lots of the health benefits of a raw diet in a nice convenient form. That's why we have used it because not too many of our new puppy owners would carry on with a raw diet when they get their new puppy's home. It is expensive but we have found that the pups have eaten less quantity than Royal Canin (the previous food we used) but they are vibrant and look plumb and healthy. Not an upset tummy at any point for any of them. Basically it has 80% chicken and fish 20% fruit/veg/botanicals and *0% cereal/grain/rice*......and that is the difference NO ceareal grain or rice, dogs are have not evolved to eat them and lots of dogs are intolerant .........www.orijenpetfoods.co.uk you can buy it online or search for a local supplier, I found it in a local pet store in Lincolnshire. (It can't be that hard to find if it even made it's way to Lincolnshire).

The fascinating and very unexpected fact we learned from using Orijen as a weaning food was this: before when we used used puppy weaning kibble with cereal in we would start to feed the pups at 5 weeks old. Up to that point when just on milk alone, Mum would constantly clean up the pups and the kennel (inc the puppy poos) but as soon as the pups started eating hard food she would instantly stop cleaning up the kennel. In contrast when we started feeding Orijen at 5 weeks old, Mum carried on cleaning up the kennel totally. This must say something about the quality and purity of what passed through the puppies. 

As you can hear from my tone we are complete converts and would not go back to a kibble with cereal in. It compliments perfectly the fact that we feed all of our adult dogs (and our puppy if we keep one) a raw diet.

Julia


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

thank you for your help, ive looked up orijen and im going to try that, ive been looking on here for a few months and have learnt so much, its a great forum very helpful and friendly, thanks again. Paula


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter is thriving on Origen already, he loves it. I changed over from Beta immediately on day 2 of having him.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> In contrast when we started feeding Orijen at 5 weeks old, Mum carried on cleaning up the kennel totally.


When you say mum cleans up the kennel do you mean she picks it all up and puts it in a poo bag by the door or does she eat it???


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

embee said:


> When you say mum cleans up the kennel do you mean she picks it all up and puts it in a poo bag by the door or does she eat it???


:XD::XD::XD: ...poo bag by the door of course, well bred ladies live here! lol


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

I feed Poppy IAMS puppy, I didn't think about additives/colourings in dog kibble, and see does seem to go crazy after eating it, running around. She is a very energetic dog by nature, but seems to have a mad 30 minutes or so hour after feeding, so was wondering if this was feed related, any other suggestions which are readily available in the uk?, but nervous about starting her on a raw diet.


----------



## domdom1996 (May 23, 2011)

Monty moo eats Pedigree dry chicken and rice and he seems to love it


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

this is a good site, http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/ you can flick thrugh them or just tipe in a barnd name into to the search box. 


Iams is what the vets push aswell as sience plan, if you think about the advert for iams they are classing it as a super food ie one bag = 37 cans of dog food so its super concentrated, she will probably be getting a masive rush after eating it. oh and would want the dog food to contain real meat not if the first ingreadient is chicken meal by product or derivatives then this is the scraps of meat not fit for human consumption ie fat cartalege, sinue tendon etc so very little of what we would class as meat.


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Many thanks for the advice, don't really like what I read about it. Not the sort of thing I want to be giving my Poppy. Will have a look for something more suitable


----------

